# tvOS 11



## Mac Hiavel (24 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous
Depuis la màj cette semaine sur mon AppleTV 4, j’ai perdu toute ma liste de souhaits (environ 40 films ou docus)...
D’autres sinistrés ? Un remède ?


----------



## Mac Hiavel (28 Septembre 2017)

Ah ils sont revenus ! Trois jours dans la nature puis retour à la maison...
No comprendo...


----------

